# creating macros in Remedy



## ANZLO (Feb 15, 2008)

being stupid doesn't feel good:
please assist me by creating a report in Remedy for my client using the following spec it is quite straight forward but i've never created a macro before:

- Calls logged between 1 January 2008 and 12:00 on the 23 January 2008. 
- Must be filtered between all provinces displaying Mission Critical, Priority, Operational and PBX/telephone calls in each province.
- These calls must include Reference number, Client information (including location), Problem Description, current status, Work log and Resolution information.


----------

